# Random Fluffy Toy Thread



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

I'll confess- I love toys. I'm always really interested to see what sorts of toys other parents have for their kids. I thought it might be fun to see some of each others playthings, just for the heck of it. Some of the things I see around me right now:

Piano
Drum
Pirate Ship
Water Blocks
Learn-to-Dress Doll
Doctor Kit
Fairy Wonderland
Stuffed Dragon
Skwish
Viking Helmet
Strawberry Shortcake
Tin Top

What's in your playroom/living room/hallway/kitchen/constantly underfoot?


----------



## averlee (Apr 10, 2009)

yay! i like toys too, i really do, they are fun and bright and merry!

currently in view (from sofa):
winnie the pooh basket, three tiny baby dolls (one naked), two coffee cans, a step stool, stacking blocks/rings, dora foam couch bed, musical potty, disney princess lunch tin, a care bear, chalk, a plastic emu & camel & gorilla, gakken japanese building toys (waffle shaped), battery-operated cookie monster, and dad's flip flops. daughter's sleeping, and i ought to tidy up!


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

I like toys too! Once in a while I even like to snuggle my son's stuffed animals. Is that weird?


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aprons_and_acorns* 
I like toys too! Once in a while I even like to snuggle my son's stuffed animals. Is that weird?

I don't know. If it is, I'm totally weird. I have my _own_ stuffed animals.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

We got the Fairy Wonderland at Tuesday Morning for super cheap.

I can't actually see any toys from where I sit right now, just wanted to put that out there. We've had really good luck finding some great (and kind of pricey) toys at Tuesday Morning.


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Bug* 
I don't know. If it is, I'm totally weird. I have my _own_ stuffed animals.









Actually I do too


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NiteNicole* 
We got the Fairy Wonderland at Tuesday Morning for super cheap.

I can't actually see any toys from where I sit right now, just wanted to put that out there. We've had really good luck finding some great (and kind of pricey) toys at Tuesday Morning.

We got ours somewhere similar. My mom lives near a store in PA called "Ollie's" that has, like, discount everything. It's like a yard sale crossed with Big Lots.









I should add, I guess, that the only reason I can see toys from here is because the computer is in the playroom/school room. The rest of the house is pretty tidy.

I was so happy when we moved somewhere with a dining room, so I could _not_ use it as one.


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aprons_and_acorns* 
Actually I do too


















I find that very comforting!









(I love those acorn dolls, btw. They're adorable.)


----------



## Princess ConsuelaB (Apr 11, 2008)

I love toys too and they're all over the place!







Here are some I can see from here:

http://www.amazon.com/Schylling-6-St...7539220&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Playmobil-5837...7539382&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Yoga-Kids-The-...7539471&sr=1-1

This teaset but ours has flowers rather than bunnies:

http://www.amazon.com/Bunny-basket-D...7539507&sr=1-9

http://www.amazon.com/Back-to-Basics...7539715&sr=1-3

http://www.enchantmints.com/tinytowns/fairytree.html#

http://www.blueberryforest.com/fun_g..._varialand.htm

The heart and star wands.

http://www.magiccabin.com/magiccabin...ch%20Result|P2

And myriad plastic dinosaurs


----------



## Princess ConsuelaB (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Bug* 
I don't know. If it is, I'm totally weird. I have my _own_ stuffed animals.









Me too


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Princess ConsuelaB* 
Me too









Me too me too!! I even make DH buy me new ones occasionally. Sometimes I tell him they're "for Toby" but most of the time I don't even bother


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

Quote:

I should add, I guess, that the only reason I can see toys from here is because the computer is in the playroom/school room. The rest of the house is pretty tidy.
And the only reason I can't is that we just got all the toys back in their places today. I'll be able to see plenty tomorrow.


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NiteNicole* 
And the only reason I can't is that we just got all the toys back in their places today. I'll be able to see plenty tomorrow.









That makes me feel better. I thought you might actually have one of those mythical children that _gets out one thing at a time_ and then _puts it away when they're done_.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

I love toys too! hehe

We just got DS these items:

See&Spell
Pattern Blocks
Creative Colour Cubes

he loves them and they are educational (we home educate)...

His fav play with all day everyday toy though of course...

Wooden train!

We bought more track and have added some wooden thomas toys as well - it will certainly last him years and grow with our family!

And of course - anything that has wheels!

These have always been his classic favourites though he is starting to outgrow them:

Wire Beads
Shapes

Just got my friends DD this for her first birthday - they are FAB!

Colour Sound Blocks

Planned to get for Christmas:

Plane
Plan stuff - which is fab as it connects to the brio!!!


----------



## barefootmama0709 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well we definitely don't belong on the "no plastic toys" thread here! DS's FAVORITE toys; Mega Blocks, especially the ones with a wagon. Ride-on toys; he has a "rescue" that is indoors-only, a tractor, a Big Wheel, a Fisher Price bicycle, and another little ride-on.
Matchbox cars-18 bazillion, approximately. Stuffed cows; 2. Board books; he likes the ones that have photographs of vehicles or animals. He also has a bunch of toys NIB at FIL's house that aren't going to be opened until AFTER we move (we'lll probably save some until his b-day).


----------



## muldey (May 8, 2002)

Lots of Transformers and my stuffed animals


----------



## GISDiva (Jul 13, 2007)

Plastic lids from my tupperware drawer or a coffee can or... One night I had to pry one out of his hands in bed so he wouldn't end up sleeping on it and get weird lines on his face.

He's starting to "get" Megablocks, so that's been fun. A recent favorite is this:

http://www.amazon.com/Fisher-Price-L.../dp/B000A88KOA

Not something I would have bought for him, but turns out he just loves it.


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ann_of_loxley* 
Plane

This is SO cute.







: I have been looking for a plane for DD. She loves to fly paper airplanes. The Playmobil one is just waaaaaay too big. I wonder if there's a way to get the one you linked to in the US?


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

here are some cute wooden planes:
http://www.rosiehippo.com/p-1374-airport.aspx
http://www.rosiehippo.com/p-799-wooden-airplane.aspx

and here is a little people plane. My kids loved their little people.
http://www.rosiehippo.com/p-799-wooden-airplane.aspx


----------



## Belia (Dec 22, 2007)

DS is playing with a big tub of old mismatched tupperware that I've had forever. He loves it!


----------



## Learning_Mum (Jan 5, 2007)

Right now I can see:

Wooden blocks
Plastic ride on dune buggy thing
Books
Cash register
Toy saw
Stroller
FP Little People bus
Thomas train.

Plus a whole lot of other odds and ends that aren't actually toys but seem to provide hours of amusement (like the empty baking paper box and cardboard tube and empty cardboard boxes that had muesli bars and stuff in them)

I also cuddle with DS stuffed toys! There are two that are my favourites (a bear and an elephant) and often I'll find toys in bed that I'll cuddle up with if DS isn't there!


----------

